# OAR - OAR Resources



## System (13 August 2014)

On August 13th, 2014, Teys Limited (TYS) changed its name and ASX code to Oakdale Resources Limited (OAR).


----------



## Justdigging (7 August 2018)

What are these clowns doing at oakdale, who is this chairman john Lynch? Maybe Lynch sees oakdale as his private company with huge 42% ownership. Rudderless group, one minute they are cobalt in south Australia then start reporting on diamond project in South Africa, at least there is an investment strategy .... both going South like their share price


----------



## noirua (28 April 2020)

*Oakdale Resources adds to ‘company-makers’ with “transformative” acquisition in new PGE-nickel-copper province*
*28 April 2020*
https://www.proactiveinvestors.com....in-new-pge-nickel-copper-province-918229.html
The Crown PGE-Nickel-Copper Project is around 8 kilometres from Chalice Gold Mines’ Julimar Complex and is contiguous with tenure that incorporates the growing discovery.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 April 2020)

noirua said:


> The Crown PGE-Nickel-Copper Project is around 8 kilometres from Chalice Gold Mines’ Julimar Complex and is contiguous with tenure that incorporates the growing discovery.



Nearology, but is it on-trend?


----------



## frugal.rock (18 August 2020)

13 August 2020 ASX Announcement
OAKDALE COMPLETES ACQUISITION OF CROWN PGE-NICKEL- COPPER PROJECT NEIGHBOURING JULIMAR DISCOVERY IN  YILGARN, WA  
HIGHLIGHTS  
● The Crown PGE-Nickel-Copper Project is located circa 8km from Chalice Gold Mines  (ASX: CHN) Julimar Complex and is contiguous with Chalice tenure that incorporates  the growing discovery.  
● Crown comprises a 93km² exploration license underlain by an extensive network of  magnetic structures similar to those that host the nearby Julimar Ni-Cu-PGE discovery.  
● The tenement area located only 60-70km northeast of Perth, has been demonstrated  by Chalice Gold Mines (ASX: CHN) to be an entirely new PGE-Nickel-Copper province  
with the potential for multiple Julimar analogues and extensions.  
● With shareholder approval received, Oakdale has completed the acquisition of the  Crown Project from Australian Precious Minerals Pty Ltd and will now move to  
permitting and access to the tenement for start of the exploration activity.



Dona Ferentes said:


> Nearology, but is it on-trend?



Near enough. 
Maybe a quick bag or 2 regardless of outcome.
Not held. 12 month chart.
.


----------



## barney (20 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Near enough. Maybe a quick bag or 2 regardless of outcome.Not held. 12 month chart.




Recent Cap Raise (Only $1.4 million) at 0.002 so probably a bit of profit taking with the current jump.

Only $10 million Market Cap so very Spec, but plenty of upside potential if enough ducks join the line.

A 0.005 entry looks unlikely at the moment but might be a possibility once the dust settles. Should have paid more attention when @noirua tagged it back in April


----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2020)

Took an entry recently on 0.007
Not disappointed with this yet.
A wait and see job.

27 August 2020  
ASX Announcement  
OAKDALE EXERCISES OPTION AND ACQUIRES THE ALPINE GOLD PROJECTS IN NEVADA, USA.

Hoping that the announcement amounts to some more prospects.
Volume since mid August noted.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 September 2020)

Totally OARsome...


----------



## frugal.rock (3 September 2020)

3 September 2020
ASX Announcement
DIAMOND DRILLING TO COMMENCE AT LAMBARSON CANYON GOLD PROJECT, NEVADA
HIGHLIGHTS:

 Site preparation work for planned fully funded diamond drilling has commenced at Lambarson Canyon

 Drilling and support contracts have been signed with experienced local contractors

 Diamond Drilling rig is scheduled to mobilise for commencement of drilling the week
beginning 7 September 2020 and expected to complete in three weeks 

 At completion of drilling program at Lambarson Canyon, drill rig will mobilise to commence
planned drilling program at Douglas Canyon Project

 All drill samples will be sent for assay to ALS Chemex in Reno, as soon as they are collected and first results would be expected later in the quarter.

Here's a 5 year chart.
It looks like the bottom is in...





A little clearer on the 3 month chart over the last month.






Edit, SP hit 0.014


----------



## frugal.rock (18 September 2020)

OAR, starting to float again.
Pickup of momentum noticed today, on a "funny" market day. Interesting to see if follows through next week.


----------



## over9k (21 September 2020)

I was literally thinking about buying on friday too.

FFS.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 September 2020)

over9k said:


> I was literally thinking about buying on friday too.
> 
> FFS.



Can't win em all. 
With the majority of today's strength from  around 2 pm onwards and with a strong close,
I'm wondering where it's going tomorrow, as to me the 7th September bar high may be challenged... wishful thinking?


----------



## frugal.rock (1 October 2020)

1 October 2020 ASX Announcement 
GIBRALTAR HALLOYSITE - KAOLIN PROJECT 
SOUTH AUSTRALIA, 
TENEMENT GRANTED AND DRILLING TO COMMENCE 

HIGHLIGHTS: 
 Exploration Licence EL6506 (Gibraltar) granted on South Australian Eyre peninsular, 
located adjacent to Andromeda Metals ‘Mt Hope Halloysite Project’. 

 Project is considered highly prospective for potential Halloysite Mineralisation. 

 Regional historic shallow drilling confirms the presence of shallow kaolinitic clays within the new tenement. 

 Landholder access agreements are in place for EL6506, with a drill permit application submitted to the SA Department for Energy and Mining for approval.

 Drilling anticipated to commence in October 2020 pending final approval.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 October 2020)

a question to the assembled eminences; _*how many halloysite plays are there on the ASX?

(and,*_@frugal.rock , if you had dipped your OAR in the Monthly comp water, you'd be up 20%, leading, trailblazing, unassailable etc, on Day One)


----------



## System (12 January 2021)

On January 12th, 2021, Oakdale Resources Limited changed its name to OAR Resources Limited.


----------



## frugal.rock (20 January 2021)

So, the OAR is steering the boat again. 
Still holding a residual leftover from previous spike.
Unless @peter2 has sold, he has it in his speccie portfolio which is returning very impressive results. 
Today's volume is of interest in combo with price move.


----------



## peter2 (12 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> OAR has gone into trading halt after hours today....




Results pending hey,   just my luck they'll be HUGE.  Halloysite everywhere, imbedded with rare earths, lithium and uranium.


----------



## Stockbailx (27 May 2021)

Been watching this for a bit now when game up on the radar a couple of days ago...Up 17% early days of development..


----------



## Stockbailx (18 June 2021)

Oar Resources Limited (ASX: OAR) or (the Company) is pleased to announce it has, late yesterday, received confirmation from the Department of Mines, Industry Regulation and Safety (DMIRS), in relation to the anticipated granting of the Company’s Crown Project Tenement, E70/5406, which OAR announced it had agreed to acquire on 28 April 2020. The Crown Project area contains numerous magnetic features that are interpreted to represent mafic volcanic rocks which are considered to be highly prospective for Ni-Cu-PGE and gold mineralisation.  A  detailed  interpretation  of  this  regional  magnetic  data  by  independent  consultants Southern Geoscience, has highlighted at least 20 separate target areasi (Figure 1), which require further investigation. The Crown Project is located just nine kilometres west of the Julimar Complex, where Chalice Mining (ASX: CHN) has made the Gonneville Ni-Cu-PGE discovery, where recent results include:  50m @ 1.8g/t Pd, 0.5g/t Pt, 0.9g/t Au, 0.2% Ni, 1. 1% Cuii. Oar will initially undertake a program of reconnaissance mapping and rock chip sampling to verify the geophysical target areas, followed up by systematic geochemical soil sampling, and a subsequent maiden drilling program at for the Crown Project in H2, calendar 2021


----------



## debtfree (30 June 2021)

I'm tipping OAR in the July Monthly Comp as there seems to be a little bit of interest in it lately. I might be jumping in a little early here but if it works out it just might be a nice earner, percentage wise.

Weekly chart tells it all - A little early / Couple of good blue bars bars with a touch of volume / sure previous support now resistance above  / higher low / if it breaks 0.017 it could run towards 0.030 cents.
Only time will tell.


----------



## frugal.rock (23 July 2021)

21 July 2021 

Oar Resources Commences Field Work at Crown Project 

Highlights

 On-ground reconnaissance work has commenced at the Crown Ni-Cu-PGE and Gold prospective Project.

 Located in the highly sought after area of the Yilgarn Craton, Western Australia.

 Initial exploration includes detailed geological mapping and outcrop sampling to verify the 20-target areas identified in recent geophysical interpretation.

 Systematic soil sampling to follow prior to finalising potential drilling targets.



debtfree said:


> I might be jumping in a little early here



"The early bird gets the worm"
"Not today banana, tomorrow banana"

Have taken a position today.


----------



## debtfree (1 August 2021)

I picked OAR for the July Comp and I'm going to stick with it again  for the August Comp.
I did know I was getting in a little too early before it exceeded previous highs but I was after high % returns and here I am, doing the same again this month. 😟


----------



## frugal.rock (13 August 2021)

debtfree said:


> I picked OAR for the July Comp and I'm going to stick with it again  for the August Comp.



Fingers crossed for you!
Have added to the holding today.
Hopefully it pushes up another tick Monday and breaks from current ranges... 🤞


----------



## debtfree (13 August 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Fingers crossed for you!
> Have added to the holding today.
> Hopefully it pushes up another tick Monday and breaks from current ranges... 🤞




Don't be such a tight@rse @frugal.rock, pay a little more for them as I need the price to skyrocket to at least 0.021 to catch the leaders in the Comp. 🤣


----------



## peter2 (13 August 2021)

@frugal.rock  So you're the one who cleaned up the 0.014 asks today.  
I'm also caught in this barcode that's going nowhere. I hope you weren't the only one buying today.


----------



## frugal.rock (13 August 2021)

peter2 said:


> I hope you weren't the only one buying today.



No, not me.
My take was 6.75% of total volume traded today which nearly doubled my holding with average in being 0.014


----------



## frugal.rock (1 September 2021)

debtfree said:


> Don't be such a tight@rse @frugal.rock, pay a little more for them as I need the price to skyrocket to at least 0.021 to catch the leaders in the Comp. 🤣



See what happens when you call me names !? 
All may be forgiven though via LPD...right. Back to business.

ASX Announcement
1 September 2021  

*EXCEPTIONAL HIGH GRADE HALLOYSITE  *
DISCOVERED AT GIBRALTAR HALLOYSITE PROJECT 

HIGHLIGHTS:

  Exceptional high grade halloysite and kaolinite results returned from large zone of  
bright and ultra-bright white kaolinite in drilling by Oar, *generating highest grade **halloysite observed in any project in Australia:  *
o Highest grade composite sample of 53% halloysite  
o Multiple composite samples grading in excess of 30% halloysite

  Results far exceed Oar expectations, and confirm discovery of a premium-grade  
halloysite material with expected significant growing demand by global off-takers seeking supply of high grade halloysite for its nanotube properties

  Halloysite results from the southwest target area, which stretches over an area of  
2.5km X 5.0km (defined by +70 ISO-B), have confirmed multiple coincident halloysite anomalies defined by +10% halloysite 

 Three additional “Bullseye” anomalies with coincident high grade halloysite and high brightness kaolin also identified, demonstrating strong potential to define a large inventory of high-grade kaolin-halloysite at Gibraltar

  Systematic drill testing of the high-priority southwest target area and three bullseye targets to be undertaken under the Company’s existing drilling permits

  Next drilling already contracted, and expected to commence in early Q4

Held and currently prepping and saddling the race horse... 🙈


----------



## greggles (29 April 2022)

OAR rising off the bottom at 0.5c and poking its heading above resistance at 1c. Lots of volume being turned over. This rally could have legs. The Eyre Peninsula is a graphite hot spot and RNU is just down the road.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 November 2022)

_Some same state nearology._.. 🙄

3 November 2022

Oar Resources agrees to acquire highly
prospective WA lithium project

HIGHLIGHTS

  Oar Resources signs Binding Option Term Sheet for acquisition of one granted tenement and  two tenement applications, adding lithium to the Company’s diverse project portfolio.

  Tenements provide prospective Lithium-Caesium-Tantalum (LCT) pegmatite targets with  historic lithium and rubidium anomalies reported from previous rock chips.

  Initial reconnaissance confirms presence of LCT pegmatites within the granted tenement.

  Project in proximity to Liontown Resources’ Kathleen Valley Lithium Deposit.

_The nearology bit._

"Located approximately 50km west of Wiluna in the Northern Goldfields of Western Australia, the project lies 120km north-west of Liontown Resources’ Kathleen Valley lithium deposit, which holds a current Mineral Resource Estimate of 156Mt at 1.4% Li2O and 130ppm Ta2O5 (see Appendix 2 of this 
announcement for details)."

_I'm surprised that it's not on strike also...🤭_


----------

